# Best Place to Do Intervals in the North Bay/ Mill Valley?



## bsmith201 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello,

I am admittedly very spoiled as I used to live in Burlingame and then San Francisco and had access to Canada road and then the GGP Polo Field to do my interval training workouts. 

I may be soon moving to Mill Valley and am wondering if anyone knew the best place to go to do uninterrupted flat riding. I know the road from Stinson to Bolinas on hwy 1 is perfect, but its a little too far from Mill Valley, as is Lucas Valley Road. 

It seemed there may be some ability in Strawberry along seminary road or on parts of paradise... any local expert opinions or thoughts?


----------



## silver7 (Oct 26, 2005)

I live in SF and will drive up to start in Fairfax for flat intervals. After descending White's Hill on Sir Frances Drake Blvd, you can get great flat intervals out to Lagunitas and back. Or, ride an extra 20 or so minutes out to Nicassio and go out along the reservoir where it is perfect. 

The Paradise Loop is not great for this. Too many rollers, and often a lot of cars, but you can make it work in a pinch. Don't do intervals on the bike path between Mill Valley and Sausalito, too many strollers/dogs/pedestrians.

You can also squeeze shorter flat intervals from Rodeo Beach up to the tunnel out in the valley of the Headlands. It is a slight upgrade, thus not perfect, but it is possible to get a solid eight minute effort up to the tunnel. Recover back towards the beach. They are repaving it, or may have this week, so the roads will be great


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

When I lived there (Corte Madera) I did my long tempo intervals out around the lake at Nicasso, but the best place was the Polo Fields there is where most of us did em the ride over and back was just warmup/cool-down.


----------



## bsmith201 (Aug 28, 2011)

32and3cross said:


> When I lived there (Corte Madera) I did my long tempo intervals out around the lake at Nicasso, but the best place was the Polo Fields there is where most of us did em the ride over and back was just warmup/cool-down.


The polo field is great, love it out there. According to Strava I have been around the thing 918 times, or 650 total miles ha! I was just unsure if it would still be worth going all the way out there from Mill Valley to do a workout. Love the ideas, Nicasso could be a good one, had never thought of using the valley in the headlands.


----------

